# new pics for my site thanks to Mike1950



## phinds (Nov 10, 2012)

Mike took me up on my request to get some larch, and he also tossed in some Western birch and Western red cedar. Here are thumbnails of what I put up on my site after I got Mike's box and worked the wood. The site of course, has BIG versions of the pics.

Thanks Mike.

[attachment=13326]


[attachment=13327]


[attachment=13328]


----------

